# Suggestion on HT speaker



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Ive been thinking about creating some new front floorstanding speakers because the sub I just built overpowers everything...
Heres what I got:
4xDayton RS270S-8 10" Reference Shielded Woofer 8 Ohm 
Radian 450PB-8 1" Aluminum Horn Driver 8 Ohm 2-Bolt with a B&C ME15 1" Exponential Horn 90x60 2-Bolt
powered by a Behringer EP2000 Europower Power Amp 2 x 750W(not bridged)
Of course its going to be a 2-way crossover, with it crossed at 3000hz 2nd order
The Cabinet that I am going to build has about 8ft3 and is tuned around 20hz with 3x4" ports, when I was graphing this it was pretty eq'ed around 120db

Any suggestions?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

A few questions/comments:

I don't know enough about horn design (i.e., crossover type/slope/horn driver/horn/etc) to know if that works or doesn't, but I REALLY don't think you need that much amp for a horn speaker like you're going for.

I only got a sensitivity of ~96db's with the 4 Dayton drivers compared to the 110dB's for the horn driver.

The woofers (published) effective range only goes 1,500hz. Crossing a full octave above probably won't work.

I haven't run the numbers on the box size.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh sorry my bad the only time I forget to look at the range I choose the wrong one, well here"s the other predicament I have been thinking about:
Same horn but now with 4 Dayton DC50F-8 2" Dome Midrange and maybe four anarchys from exodus,
The woofers are going to be in a 6 ft3 enclosure tuned around 30-25hz and its going to be crossed at 700 and 5600 hz
powered by the same amp
Ya i was kinda worried about the horn, i am also worried about this design because of comb filtering for the midrange


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Instead of using so many drivers, and the horn maybe I can use anAudax TW025A28 Gold Dome Tweeter. I am worried it may be a little harsh, and add 2 Vifa NE315W, 12" Woofer, 4 ohm(if they are coming back into stock) I haven't really done any studying on this yet(as I did the last build) but I am right these may work well right?


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

My first thought whenever this question is asked is what have you looked at already?
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?t=211558

A lot of talented people have designed speakers that others have built, verifying the quality of the design. I think you'd be a lot better off looking for a design with high SPL capability than you would be trying to make one from scratch. Things like Jim Holtz's Statements or Jed K's Dynamic series will match your subs. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks, ill look those up as soon as I am done with school


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Why reinvent the wheel?
I'm sure you can find something here http://www.htguide.com/forum/forumdisplay.php4?f=39 :T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

He's already selected great bottom and midrange drivers. For the tweeter an Unfaced Hifi RTI would be a great wide dispersion tweeter. Of course you'd need to test them to get good ones.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> He's already selected great bottom and midrange drivers. For the tweeter an Unfaced Hifi RTI would be a great wide dispersion tweeter. Of course you'd need to test them to get good ones.


I myself got a lot of them for cheap retail they are around 45 each. 

Those Dayton's are very good from 500 to 5khz and the Anarchy's ported will extend to 50hz. 

Don't be afraid of building your own speaker as long as you enjoy doing this sort of thing. It can take some experimenting to really learn, but it's a great hobby for anyone who loves to figure stuff out. Plus drivers are pretty cheap.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

I was just looking at madisound for some tweeters and I found a Fountek NeoCd2.0M-sil 5" Ribbon Tweeter paired with 4xExodus EX-Anarchy Midwoofer to be pretty well. They both have some really flat response on the lab tesings.
The concern that I have is that, I am a little worried about the power ratings for the tweeter. I am worried bout blowing it. As I have said before I am new to DIY speakers and since this is the first time I have really thought about doing this I dont know whats going to happen when you put that much power into it...
I will look into the Hifi RTI to see though...
If I am still going to do a 3-way I will still keep the mids the RS270S-8...
Sorry bout bugging all of you lol


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The Fountek NeoCD1.0 measured very well unfaced. So it would be a good choice. The HiFi has about a 1/3 chance of being any good. When you get a good one it gets a dispersion of up to 75 degrees unfaced. If you have real volume needs you could source the Infinity Cascade woofer from harman audio. That speaker has insane SPL when crossed properly.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I am not only looking for volume needs I am also looking for how eq'ed it can get and what can it play...Cause my ears are starting to ring because I am playing it to loud:hissyfit:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

For eq i'd only worry about the bottom end. Above 200hz room effects drop off. Of course you can fix Crossover issues with an EQ, but some see that as overkill.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

Ya I guess I shouldn't be worried about the low end, I love overkill lol so far I'll still do some research but I am definitely planning to do this


----------

